# Newb from Ohio



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Way to Go Ohio! If you ever want to drive 5.5 hours to Holiday Valley, NY look me up at Suburban Blend at the end of the resort road. (shop in the basement of The Ellicottville Depot Restaurant) We might just be the closest real hill in your area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I fully intend to take a long weekend to Holiday Valley with some friends this season. I'll be sure to find you when it happens.

I've actually been to Holiday Valley once, just before I was into boarding. I was in college at Case Western (Cleveland), just lounging around. The guy who lived across the hall from me called and asked me to go into his room. Conversation went like this:

Him: Alright, look in the top drawer of my desk.
Me: Okay?
Him: You see my set of spare keys?
Me: Yeah...
Him: Wanna do me a favor?
Me: Damn it, where are you?
Him: Holiday Valley.
Me: Isn't that in New York?
Him: ...yes.

One 3-hour drive later, he bought me dinner in Ellicottville.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I live in Kettering Ohio and I use Mad River MOuntain often. Hit me up if you wanna go I'll be there.


----------



## Tototundu (Feb 19, 2010)

I just moved to cleveland. Been going to boston mills and brandywine, mostly because its so close. 30 minutes from work. let me know if anybody is coming my way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

*Ohio*

Hey, 

I live in Ohio too. I've been boarding like 8 or 9 years, still not an expert though. Sadly the hill at mad river mountain doesn't compare to many places I've been. Next week I am actually headed down to Snowshoe Mountain in West Virginia for my 21st birthday. That is a nice place to go. I took one of my friends there for her first time snowboarding and needless to say she learned how to ride really quick when she went down a blue. It's a lot of fun but not so much an Ohio sport unfortunately.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Tototundu said:


> I just moved to cleveland. Been going to boston mills and brandywine, mostly because its so close. 30 minutes from work. let me know if anybody is coming my way.


I ride there all the time, boston mills in the weekday mornings, then brandywine once they open at 3:30. (or just brandywine on the weekends)


----------

